# Winter Paddling in Ecuador



## endlesskayaker (Nov 13, 2012)

Greetings! 

EcuadorKayak.com with Endless Adventure International is excited to announce another season of quality kayak vacations in the land of the boof, Ecuador. 

The team will be running trips from November to the end of February in the Baeza/Borja, Tena, and Baños regions. 

Come relax at La Ponderosa Lodge, eat gourmet food, paddle new boats with expert guides. All the logistics and daily adulting looked after, all you have to do is line up that boof and let 'er rip!

Something for all levels of paddlers during any trip we offer. 
Come and find out why we are the premier kayak company in Ecuador. 

Cheers

Chris Ryman


----------

